# leather strap care?



## ChuckMiller

How do you guys care for your leather straps with regard to water and sweat protection?


----------



## scottw44

I use a product called Hydrophane to treat and condition my straps. I was turned on to it and it is superb!


----------



## ChuckMiller

scottw44 said:


> I use a product called Hydrophane to treat and condition my straps. I was turned on to it and it is superb!


 My first Google search gave me this: http://www.mmtackshop.com/hyleca.html

Which one do you use?


----------



## samanator

I've always used Lexol cleaner and Conditioner. Can be gotten at most car care stores.


----------



## slb

samanator said:


> I've always used Lexol cleaner and Conditioner. Can be gotten at most car care stores.


I do too.
Good stuff.


----------



## scottw44

Leather dressing Chuck. One can will last a lifetime and then some.



ChuckMiller said:


> My first Google search gave me this: http://www.mmtackshop.com/hyleca.html
> 
> Which one do you use?


----------



## ChuckMiller

Do you understand the difference between their conditioner and dressing? Just curious.



scottw44 said:


> Leather dressing Chuck. One can will last a lifetime and then some.


----------



## scottw44

I am no expert Chuck, that's for sure. Someone that I know who is involved with saddles as well as being a WIS recommended it to me.

One day, a small bottle arrived in the mail. And I was immediately hooked. He has treated his straps for years and I decided to take his advice. And I have been very satisfied.

I have never used the conditioner, just the dressing. I just changed straps on my NT so I had the pleasure of taking my little bottle out.



ChuckMiller said:


> Do you understand the difference between their conditioner and dressing? Just curious.


----------



## heb

I don't think there is much you can do about sweat; it's going to stink, if not sooner, than certainly later.

Good luck though,
heb


----------



## morrison2951

In my experience, if you get a year out of a leather strap, 'ya done good. Guess that's why I'm a bracelet guy.


----------



## Hillcrest

Does anyone use refined beeswax? I like the idea of using a natural product rather than having chemicals against my skin all day. Here's a link to what I'm referring to ...
http://www.pinnaclesupplies.com/beeswax.htm


----------



## niles316

ChuckMiller said:


> How do you guys care for your leather straps with regard to water and sweat protection?


I swapped them to rubber. I used to have a few leather strap watches but i realised i seldom wore them 'cos i was worried about their lifespan n after i swapped them to rubber, they got much more wrist time.


----------



## timefleas

Regarding the life of a strap, the poster who suggests that straps only last a year or so must (a) not treat the straps at all AND (b) wear the watch on a daily basis, rain or shine AND (c) have a pretty poor quality strap to begin with. If, however, you are like many watch buffs, you likely have pretty good quality straps, AND you likely switch between 4, 5, or more watches, giving each adequate time to thoroughly dry and air out, thus reducing the amount of "stink" to almost nothing. AND, using a good leather treatment, such as suggested above, can actually stretch the life of a strap out to ten or even twenty years. My leather treatment of preference is Brooks Saddle Polish, used on horse saddles and racing bike leather "saddles"--it both softens and preserves the leather, allowing it to age gracefully. I use them on both my watch straps and my (5) bicycle saddles, and have done so for the last ten years or so--all are still in excellent, high quality shape (though I rotate between 7 or so watches).


----------



## fuzzyb

Saddle soap should do the trick as it cleans the leather. I try not to wear the same leather strap two days in a row so that it has time to recover.


----------



## morrison2951

I do tend to be a one go-to watch guy for the most part, so that the daily wear of the NT original leather strap, even conditioned, started cracking well before a year. I have since switched to rubber on the NT. I wear the Fireman I on bracelet for much of the summer here in the hot south.


----------



## mebunzing

Hillcrest said:


> Does anyone use refined beeswax? I like the idea of using a natural product rather than having chemicals against my skin all day. Here's a link to what I'm referring to ...
> http://www.pinnaclesupplies.com/beeswax.htm


yeah, i am a bee guy, however it darkens substantially the strap (sharkskin) that originally was not waterproof.
now i got some (hirsch) carbon, that really does the trick and no beewax is never necesary.

and, yes , i do use butterfly clasps (Bob) in order to take the maximum out of the lifetime of my fine leather straps. the buckle ruins them quickly.


----------



## scottw44

I am the biggest Ball Fan there is, but not so big a fan of their straps.

I'm sure with an aftermarket strap, that you will do great:-!



morrison2951 said:


> I do tend to be a one go-to watch guy for the most part, so that the daily wear of the NT original leather strap, even conditioned, started cracking well before a year. I have since switched to rubber on the NT. I wear the Fireman I on bracelet for much of the summer here in the hot south.


----------



## robin222

This article will tell you how to take care of leather strap watches? There are have 30 great tips to take care of leather strap watches. https://supwatch.com/blog/30-great-tips-to-take-care-of-men-s-leather-strap-watches-in-2018/


----------



## WatchHound007

There is a great leather treatment/conditioner called Leather Nova that I use on all my leather goods. Does a great job of protecting the leather without feeling greasy or darkening it. Picked it up on Amazon based on all the great reviews.


----------

